# Jesse Brownings daughter killed by family dog



## nassin2

This is truly sad.

http://www.tmz.com/2010/03/01/ax-men-jesse-browning-dog-rottweiler-attack-daughter-death-killed/


----------



## UFI

Thats very tragic. My heart goes out to them. I myself have a 2 year old daughter and 5 year old son. I really couldn't imagine something like that happening.


----------



## indiansprings

Tragic indeed. My uncle put down his german sheperd after he bit one of his grandchildren. The little boy, five, went up and pounced on the sleeping dog and got bit across the face. Ten stitches, the dog was dead within a minute of my uncle arriving at the house.


----------



## tlandrum

no questions asked the dogs would be dead,no need for quarentine


----------



## 2dogs

Prayers out. My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

http://customwire.ap.org/dynamic/st...TE&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2010-03-01-17-22-21

Mar 1, 5:22 PM EST

Dog kills Ore. reality show star daughter, 4
Advertisement

ASTORIA, Ore. (AP) -- Oregon authorities say the 4-year-old daughter of a reality TV show star was mauled to death in Astoria by the family's Rottweiler.

The girl, Ashlynn Anderson, is the daughter of Jesse Browning, who stars with his father on The History Channel's show about the logging industry called "Ax Men."

Clatsop County Sheriff Tom Bergin says the girl's mother found Ashlynn badly injured on their lawn in Astoria on Sunday. She was flown to a Portland hospital and pronounced dead on arrival.

The attack happened four months after officers had taken a Rottweiler from the same home after it bit an adult family member. That dog was destroyed.

The two Rottweilers at the Browning home have been quarantined.


----------



## Oldtimer

Rottweilers and Pitbulls should be exterminated. Not one of them left alive on the planet. Never saw one of either that was worth the powder it takes to send them to hell. 
Sounds to me like another shining case of "Stupid is as stupid does".

Godspeed little one.


----------



## highpointtree

I have 2 boy's and a girl due in may, I could not imagine the horror. May she rest in peace. I will pray for the family.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop

Thats terrible news. My prayers go out to the family. 
I agree with old timer , all rotties and pitbulls should be shot.


----------



## blackoak

Very sad news. The dog should have lived no longer than it took to get a weapon and destroy it. About 20 seconds.


----------



## 056 kid

DUGs-sawshop said:


> Thats terrible news. My prayers go out to the family.
> I agree with old timer , all rotties and pitbulls should be shot.



That right there is PURE unadulterated ignorance. Dogs have a smallll fraction of the brain that we have, we are their owners, WE ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE... 

God damnit, some of you people are so so stupid, its just unbelieveable.

you know, guys want these bad ass dogs, but they arent willing to take the time to train the animal or accept the animals natural disposition. 

I am very sorry to hear about what happened to the poor child, but to me, it aint the dogs fault entirely. . .


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> Rottweilers and Pitbulls should be exterminated. Not one of them left alive on the planet. Never saw one of either that was worth the powder it takes to send them to hell.
> Sounds to me like another shining case of "Stupid is as stupid does".
> 
> Godspeed little one.



Go to youtube & see how mean and nasty pitbulls and rotties are. . .

Sorry for the neg rep but a statement like that calls for it


----------



## zr900

That is sad. I have a friend that currently has 9 Pits, all rescue dogs never had any problems.
If a dogs owners can't train a dog, or is too stupid to not watch the dog while it is playing with children. Shoot the dogs owner not the dog.


----------



## zr900

056 kid said:


> That right there is PURE unadulterated ignorance. Dogs have a smallll fraction of the brain that we have, we are their owners, WE ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE...
> 
> God damnit, some of you people are so so stupid, its just unbelieveable.
> 
> you know, guys want these bad ass dogs, but they arent willing to take the time to train the animal or accept the animals natural disposition.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about what happened to the poor child, but to me, it aint the dogs fault entirely. . .



:agree2:


----------



## Oldtimer

Anyone who thinks a Pittbull or Rottweiler can't turn in the blink of an eye is deluded. ANY dog can turn in a blink, but with these breeds it isn't worth the risk. The numbers speak for themselves. They are useless breeds. 

Studies of dog bite injuries have reported that: 
■The median age of patients bitten was 15 years, with children, especially boys aged 5 to 9 years, having the highest incidence rate
■The odds that a bite victim will be a child are 3.2 to 1. (CDC.)
■Children seen in emergency departments were more likely than older persons to be bitten on the face, neck, and head. 77% of injuries to children under 10 years old are facial.
■Severe injuries occur almost exclusively in children less than 10 years of age.
■The majority of dog attacks (61%) happen at home or in a familiar place. 
■The vast majority of biting dogs (77%) belong to the victim's family or a friend. 
■When a child less than 4 years old is the victim, the family dog was the attacker half the time (47%), and the attack almost always happened in the family home (90%). 

LINK.

Objective—To summarize breeds of dogs involved in
fatal human attacks during a 20-year period and to
assess policy implications.
Animals—Dogs for which breed was reported involved
in attacks on humans between 1979 and 1998 that
resulted in human dog bite-related fatalities (DBRF).
Procedure—Data for human DBRF identified previously
for the period of 1979 through 1996 were combined
with human DBRF newly identified for 1997
and 1998. Human DBRF were identified by searching
news accounts and by use of The Humane Society of
the United States’ registry databank.
Results—During 1997 and 1998, at least 27 people
died of dog bite attacks (18 in 1997 and 9 in 1998). At
least 25 breeds of dogs have been involved in 238
human DBRF during the past 20 years. Pit bull-type
dogs and Rottweilers were involved in more than half of
these deaths. Of 227 reports with relevant data, 55
(24%) human deaths involved unrestrained dogs off
their owners’ property, 133 (58%) involved unrestrained
dogs on their owners’ property, 38 (17%) involved
restrained dogs on their owners’ property, and 1 (< 1%)
involved a restrained dog off its owner’s property.


----------



## zr900

Oldtimer said:


> Anyone who thinks a Pittbull or Rottweiler can't turn in the blink of an eye is deluded. ANY dog can turn in a blink, but with these breeds it isn't worth the risk. The numbers speak for themselves. They are useless breeds.
> 
> Studies of dog bite injuries have reported that:
> ■The median age of patients bitten was 15 years, with children, especially boys aged 5 to 9 years, having the highest incidence rate
> ■The odds that a bite victim will be a child are 3.2 to 1. (CDC.)
> ■Children seen in emergency departments were more likely than older persons to be bitten on the face, neck, and head. 77% of injuries to children under 10 years old are facial.
> ■Severe injuries occur almost exclusively in children less than 10 years of age.
> ■The majority of dog attacks (61%) happen at home or in a familiar place.
> ■The vast majority of biting dogs (77%) belong to the victim's family or a friend.
> ■When a child less than 4 years old is the victim, the family dog was the attacker half the time (47%), and the attack almost always happened in the family home (90%).
> 
> LINK.
> 
> Objective—To summarize breeds of dogs involved in
> fatal human attacks during a 20-year period and to
> assess policy implications.
> Animals—Dogs for which breed was reported involved
> in attacks on humans between 1979 and 1998 that
> resulted in human dog bite-related fatalities (DBRF).
> Procedure—Data for human DBRF identified previously
> for the period of 1979 through 1996 were combined
> with human DBRF newly identified for 1997
> and 1998. Human DBRF were identified by searching
> news accounts and by use of The Humane Society of
> the United States’ registry databank.
> Results—During 1997 and 1998, at least 27 people
> died of dog bite attacks (18 in 1997 and 9 in 1998). At
> least 25 breeds of dogs have been involved in 238
> human DBRF during the past 20 years. Pit bull-type
> dogs and Rottweilers were involved in more than half of
> these deaths. Of 227 reports with relevant data, 55
> (24%) human deaths involved unrestrained dogs off
> their owners’ property, 133 (58%) involved unrestrained
> dogs on their owners’ property, 38 (17%) involved
> restrained dogs on their owners’ property, and 1 (< 1%)
> involved a restrained dog off its owner’s property.



All that proves is that if you cant train or handle a dog you shouldn't have one. And if someone can't handle a dog they sure as hell don't have the brains to be a parent.


----------



## 056 kid

My cousin along with my aunt where bit by my grandfathers black lab Bud. Bot incidences where cause they got too close to Buds food trough. 
I used to go & feed Bud scraps from dinner all the time, id sit next to him 7 hed eat while I pet him, never got bit.

I have been bitten by a Doberman & a pitbull, the doberman did it cause I was too close to his empty food bowl, the pit did it cause we where playing tug of war with a sticl about a foot long. The pit let go immetiately, he knew his k9 went into my hand & he knew that was not good. I am afraid that the doberman was killed, the pit never bit me again...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

056 kid said:


> Go to youtube & see how mean and nasty pitbulls and rotties are. . .
> 
> Sorry for the neg rep but a statement like that calls for it



We don't need to go to YouTube, we see it on the news all to often. We don't see it happening with retrievers, labs, BMD's, blah, blah, blah.

It's these stupid fricking pu ssies that have to look tough with their bully dogs. Shoot the owners AND the dogs.

F'ing guy just had a dog taken away a couple of weeks before and that DIDN'T work now did it?


.


----------



## 056 kid

My cousin along with my aunt where bit by my grandfathers black lab Bud. Bot incidences where cause they got too close to Buds food trough. 
I used to go & feed Bud scraps from dinner all the time, id sit next to him 7 hed eat while I pet him, never got bit.

I have been bitten by a Doberman & a pitbull, the doberman did it cause I was too close to his empty food bowl, the pit did it cause we where playing tug of war with a sticl about a foot long. The pit let go immetiately, he knew his k9 went into my hand & he knew that was not good. I am afraid that the doberman was killed, the pit never bit me again...

btw your info means nothing to me. You cannot do a study about dogs without also including the owners of the animals. in most cases the dog is a direct interpretation of their owner. I knew a nut case meth/crack head when I worked for asplundh, he told me a story about how his 2 pits that he had trained to be viscious as hell. He would beat them and all that treeible stuff. then he was supprised when the dogs chewed up his kids & wife. Needless to say he killed the dogs & blaimed it all on them.

Chit, how about the pitbull that played on the little rascals? he never bit any litle brats in the face. ???


----------



## 056 kid

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> We don't need to go to YouTube, we see it on the news all to often. We don't see it happening with retrievers, labs, BMD's, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> It's these stupid fricking pu ssies that have to look tough with their bully dogs. Shoot the owners AND the dogs.
> 
> F'ing guy just had a dog taken away a couple of weeks before and that DIDN'T work now did it?
> 
> 
> .



Sounds like you have got half the idea. You will never find some punk ass loser with a whore of a wife & 4 kids rolling around in his beater with a couple labs, you will see him with bullies or other "dangerous" breeds.

blaming dogs for stupid people is just as stupid as the people that are doing the blaming.

Now I dont know for a fact, but I would venture to say that americans never had NEAR the problems with bullies back in the old days that they do now...

Why could that be, cause there where no wiggers, gang bangers, ass holes, losers . . . that there are so many of today. . .


----------



## komatsuvarna

:agree2:


----------



## PB

056 kid said:


> That right there is PURE unadulterated ignorance. Dogs have a smallll fraction of the brain that we have, we are their owners, WE ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE...
> 
> God damnit, some of you people are so so stupid, its just unbelieveable.
> 
> you know, guys want these bad ass dogs, but they arent willing to take the time to train the animal or accept the animals natural disposition.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about what happened to the poor child, but to me, it aint the dogs fault entirely. . .





056 kid said:


> My cousin along with my aunt where bit by my grandfathers black lab Bud. Bot incidences where cause they got too close to Buds food trough.
> I used to go & feed Bud scraps from dinner all the time, id sit next to him 7 hed eat while I pet him, never got bit.
> 
> I have been bitten by a Doberman & a pitbull, the doberman did it cause I was too close to his empty food bowl, the pit did it cause we where playing tug of war with a sticl about a foot long. The pit let go immetiately, he knew his k9 went into my hand & he knew that was not good. I am afraid that the doberman was killed, the pit never bit me again...



Did you just call your grandparents stupid and ignorant? I guess that explains everything, its genetics so you can't help it.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

056 kid said:


> I have been bitten by a Doberman & a pitbull...



So you think that you are the authority on dog behavior when you don't know well enough to even keep yourself from being bitten, repeatedly? 

Okay!!


----------



## 056 kid

PlantBiologist said:


> Did you just call your grandparents stupid and ignorant? I guess that explains everything, its genetics so you can't help it.



No sir... You must be high to attempt spinning my dialouge like that...

I am calling my gramps dog a testy guy that didnt like certain things about my cousin & aunt.


----------



## Curlycherry1

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> The attack happened four months after officers had taken a Rottweiler from the same home after it bit an adult family member. That dog was destroyed.



Ding! Right there is a clear as day signal that the dogs in that house were not being trained properly. There should have been an evaluation of the family right then and there to see what the problem was.

As for dogs getting nasty around their food that too is all about training. The owners should be able to take any and all food bowls from their dogs right in the middle of them eating and the dog should not care. I would never tolerate that with one of my dogs. 

And I am 100% convinced that it is the owners that are the problem with mean dogs. My next door neighbor back home had about 10 dogs in his life and every single one of them was a mean SOB that would not allow anyone get near them. Every dog he owned turned mean. He even had a St. Benard, the mushyiest dogs on the face of the Earth that turned mean. That dog mauled my sister on her head and caused ~30 stiches in her scalp. The dog never got the chance to let go of my sister before my dad was onto him. My dad strangled the dog with the dog's collar right there with the neighbor watching. That kind of behavior from a dog was never tolerated. The neighbor had no problem with the actions my dad took and he would have done it himself if my dad did not beat him to the dog.


----------



## hanniedog

My 75 pound boxer is snoozing on the couch right now. If I sneek up on her and jump on her resulting in getting bit whose fault is it. Not the dogs as she is just defending herself. In my opinion most bites are caused by either surprising them or getting near their food. Something that little kids are good at doing both of.


----------



## 056 kid

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> So you think that you are the authority on dog behavior when you don't know well enough to even keep yourself from being bitten, repeatedly?
> 
> Okay!!



So i got bit when I was 12 then again when i was 16, the dog didnt even mean to to bite me, hence he let go immediately. So being bit twice makes me some kind of idiot? I would call it experience really. . .

you guys argue like progressive liberals...


----------



## DUGs-sawshop

Thanks for all the negatvie reps from BlueRidgeMark, zr900 & 056kid from my post #9. I was just stating my opinion , but will try to only give helpful information here on out. Didnt mean to tick anyone off. doug


----------



## PB

zr900 said:


> That is sad. I have a friend that currently has 9 Pits, all rescue dogs never had any problems.
> If a dogs owners can't train a dog, or is too stupid to not watch the dog while it is playing with children. Shoot the dogs owner not the dog.



If the child was 4 years old, and grew up around the dog wouldn't you expect to be able trust the dog around it? I agree that any dog is capable of attacking, but certain breeds have a predisposition to it. Pits are known for their quick changes in behavior.

I have a german shepherd and know they can be protective and never let my guard down in situations that I know have the potential to scare him.


----------



## 056 kid

Sry Dug, but saying "kill all the pitts. . ." thats like saying kill my kids. . . .

That #### wont fly. . .


----------



## PB

056 kid said:


> No sir... You must be high to attempt spinning my dialouge like that...
> 
> I am calling my gramps dog a testy guy that didnt like certain things about my cousin & aunt.



High? Really? In one post you say it is strictly the owners fault, but in another post you say it is the dogs fault. Is it the dogs fault when it is owned by your grandparents? There was no spinning there, get your head around your own posts.


----------



## Curlycherry1

hanniedog said:


> My 75 pound boxer is snoozing on the couch right now. If I sneek up on her and jump on her resulting in getting bit whose fault is it. Not the dogs as she is just defending herself. In my opinion most bites are caused by either surprising them or getting near their food. Something that little kids are good at doing both of.



If you sneaked up and surprised any of my dogs they would bound right up, grab the nearest toy of their's and take off on a good game of keep-away. I have always worked to startle my dogs and make sure they know it is a game and not something to fear. They have always though it was good fun. Right now my black lab can jump up to all four paws and snatch his toy and be across the house in the blink of an eye he is so fast.

At the dog training club I have belonged to for about 15 years they always teach us to have family members feed the dog and take the food away at times to teach them that they will get it back and not get nasty. Works like a charm. My dog will just look up at me, sit his butt down and look at me as if to say WTF man? Gimmie my food back! If I don't give it he sighs and goes and finds something else to do.


----------



## K7NUT

*Don't know what to say?*

We just heard on the news,:jawdropon't know what to say, it's horrible, were sorry to hear that!


----------



## komatsuvarna

*my 1 cent*

Well I have to say that im a father of 2 girls, 4 years and 3 weeks old. Although the little one cant play yet, i dont allow my 4 yr old outside with out supervision. Sure dogs have there own mind, but i think its partially the parents.


----------



## 056 kid

PlantBiologist said:


> High? Really? In one post you say it is strictly the owners fault, but in another post you say it is the dogs fault. Is it the dogs fault when it is owned by your grandparents? There was no spinning there, get your head around your own posts.



In cases where young children die because a house pet killed them, ya I would say that its the dog owners fault. When I was talking about how my grandpas dog bit 2 people, I would attribute that to stupid people. Do you know why? because anyone who is old enough to know that doggies bite should know not to do the wrong things like fool with its food.. The rottie was out of controle, Bud was not. My gramps had him trained better than that, thats why it wasent a big gory deal, just a snip. 

If you where to boil my text down, it would say "stupid people dont need to have or be around dogs, any animal for that matter...."


----------



## PB

056 kid said:


> In cases where young children die because a house pet killed them, ya I would say that its the dog owners fault. When I was talking about how my grandpas dog bit 2 people, I would attribute that to stupid people. Do you know why? because anyone who is old enough to know that doggies bite should know not to do the wrong things like fool with its food.. The rottie was out of controle, Bud was not. My gramps had him trained better than that, thats why it wasent a big gory deal, just a snip.
> 
> If you where to boil my text down, it would say "stupid people dont need to have or be around dogs, any animal for that matter...."



Are you saying a 4 year old is stupid, and knows better? 

Suppose a kid was playing around your gramps dog, it got bit in the neck and died. Dog's fault or your gramps? A bite is a bite, it is all an act of aggression.


----------



## Gologit

Enough, already. Enough bickering. We've lost sight of the fact that Jesse Browning has a dead child and Jay Browning has a dead grandchild.

Placing blame is, at this point, not only counter-productive but damned insensitive as well. This is a time for prayers and support.. not a bunch of petty name calling and argument among ourselves. I expected better from most of you.


----------



## 056 kid

PlantBiologist said:


> Are you saying a 4 year old is stupid, and knows better?
> 
> Suppose a kid was playing around your gramps dog, it got bit in the neck and died. Dog's fault or your gramps? A bite is a bite, it is all an act of aggression.



Gologit is right, but real quick.

Dont you have a freakin Masters Plant biologist? Can you not dechiper my uneducated text for what it is without trying to spin it all around? No Im not perfect & NO the 4 year old is not stupid, she was too young to recognise the danger of the rottie, thats why it was the owners fault. but gimme a break here. 

Jesus Pete!!!


----------



## PB

Gologit said:


> Enough, already. Enough bickering. We've lost sight of the fact that Jesse Browning has a dead child and Jay Browning has a dead grandchild.
> 
> Placing blame is, at this point, not only counter-productive but damned insensitive as well. This is a time for prayers and support.. not a bunch of petty name calling and argument among ourselves. I expected better from most of you.



You're right, being an ass here. 



056 kid said:


> Gologit is right, but real quick.
> 
> Dont you have a freakin Masters Plant biologist? Can you not dechiper my uneducated text for what it is without trying to spin it all around? No Im not perfect & NO the 4 year old is not stupid, she was too young to recognise the danger of the rottie, thats why it was the owners fault. but gimme a break here.
> 
> Jesus Pete!!!



Bob's right and I will let you have the last word.


----------



## flushcut

I am not getting into the fray, but man that sucks dudes baby is gone! When I first read this my heart sank. That could be your child or mine or a friends. I can only say that has to be one of the worst things a family could go through.


----------



## 056 kid

When I first read the title, I was confused. I thought it was somthing to due with the vehicle accident. A guy wonders what the Brownings did to deserve such treatment.. Perhaps karma has revolved and is giving them what they deserve, but I just cant see Jay or his son being that kind. Most saddening indeed, hopefully good things will come for the Brownings.


----------



## zr900

PlantBiologist said:


> If the child was 4 years old, and grew up around the dog wouldn't you expect to be able trust the dog around it? I agree that any dog is capable of attacking, but certain breeds have a predisposition to it. Pits are known for their quick changes in behavior.
> 
> I have a german shepherd and know they can be protective and never let my guard down in situations that I know have the potential to scare him.



My answer to your question is that yes i trust my dogs around children, BUT common sense tells me that you don't let young children play unsupervised EVER, that includes around animals.


----------



## logging22

Dont trust anything with more legs than i got.


----------



## A. Stanton

Last season on Ax Men, Jesse was so frustrated that it appeared to me that he was ready to go after the cameraman with a wrench. I believe that his dogs are just parroting his bad behavior. And don't forget that his dad shot the cell phone this year with a .45 after hearing some bad news. Apples don't roll far from the tree.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

*Amen to that!*



Gologit said:


> Enough, already. Enough bickering. We've lost sight of the fact that Jesse Browning has a dead child and Jay Browning has a dead grandchild.
> 
> Placing blame is, at this point, not only counter-productive but damned insensitive as well. This is a time for prayers and support.. not a bunch of petty name calling and argument among ourselves. I expected better from most of you.




:agree2:
Some people just dont' get the hint even when you slap them in the face with it.:deadhorse:


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

*last time i checked*

it was collies that bit the most. the problem with pits rotties shepherds and dobies is that when they bite you get hurt. smaller dogs you get bactine and a bandaid. 
i love my mutts and have known pits i would have but wouldn't have around my wife. shes not a dog person and for some breeds you really need them always to know who the alpha is. i have a husky lab mix that is extremely dog aggressive but fine with my kids. i've got a rottie lab mix that is great with kids. i am looking for another dog soon and will let the kid pick but i wouldn't rule out a rottie if i knew its background. 
with all big dogs its imperative to train and socialize em. very rarely is there an incident where the blame can't be laid at the owners feet


----------



## treemandan

That is really sad.


----------



## dingeryote

It's always disturbing when a child gets killed, for any reason.

In this case the family pooch, that was trusted as a member of the family was the cause, so it's even more unsettling.

The Family has got to be going though Hell right now trying to find some sort of logic in the tragedy, and somewhow find closure without blame.

Makes a guy think a bit.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote

cassandrasdaddy said:


> it was collies that bit the most. the problem with pits rotties shepherds and dobies is that when they bite you get hurt. smaller dogs you get bactine and a bandaid.
> i love my mutts and have known pits i would have but wouldn't have around my wife. shes not a dog person and for some breeds you really need them always to know who the alpha is. i have a husky lab mix that is extremely dog aggressive but fine with my kids. i've got a rottie lab mix that is great with kids. i am looking for another dog soon and will let the kid pick but i wouldn't rule out a rottie if i knew its background.
> with all big dogs its imperative to train and socialize em. very rarely is there an incident where the blame can't be laid at the owners feet





Just for you.







Pound Puppy. Jack Russel/Boxer? LOL!

Her aggression is limited to Bugs, mice, Cookies, and strangers surprising her on initial greeting. 
Agreed on socializing them and training them.
Any dog can become a problem, and any dog can be a wonderfull addition to the family if given a chance.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

dingeryote said:


> Just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pound Puppy. Jack Russel/Boxer? LOL!
> 
> Her aggression is limited to Bugs, mice, Cookies, and strangers surprising her on initial greeting.
> Agreed on socializing them and training them.
> Any dog can become a problem, and any dog can be a wonderfull addition to the family if given a chance.
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote




great pic! thats why my kid got a pony she was killing my dog riding her. dog would let her just kept looking at me with "HELP!" in her eyes. we had three dogs when she was born and they fought to see who slept next to the new hairless puppy. strangely it was the omega dog that finally became the kids dog. kid could say her dogs name before mommy and daddy . and when she was hurt wanted her "bo" short for diablo.


----------



## pachickadee

that picture is the cutest! 

rotties and pits were our family dogs growing up. i absolutely love those breeds. they do need a firm but gentle hand. they arent breeds you can tie up outside. they need to know their place. 

i have a rottie mix and a hound dog. anyone jumps on them while they are sleeping they are liable to get lots of doggy kisses or they are doomed to give tummy rubs for an hour or so. 

i have never been bit by either breed. mostly little dogs and a standard poodle. 

i feel so bad for the browning family. my heart goes out to them


----------



## Racerboy832

Did anyone see this link, a little off topic 

http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/19/deadliest-catch-jake-harris-dui-hit-and-run-arrest-seattle/


----------



## wheelloader123

*Truth is in the details*

It is my understanding(from the Police report) that another serious biting incident had occured with one of their other dogs prior to this horrific and tragic incident. These people have proven (both on the show and off) that they are ignorant baffoons, swaggering through life with self induced stupidity. Now, an innocent four year old girl has paid the price for that stupidity and a family will now forever wear the guilt like a noose around their neck. It is time we quit glorifying all these intellectual "less-thans", that "star" in this new generation of reality TV. Most of us are businessmen, do any of our businesses resemble what you see on these shows- I Hope Not! If you wanted to see what the true companies look like, they would be the ones that wisely turned down the show. And don't have time to manage a loggin' man soap opera.


----------



## highpointtree

wheelloader123 said:


> It is my understanding(from the Police report) that another serious biting incident had occured with one of their other dogs prior to this horrific and tragic incident. These people have proven (both on the show and off) that they are ignorant baffoons, swaggering through life with self induced stupidity. Now, an innocent four year old girl has paid the price for that stupidity and a family will now forever wear the guilt like a noose around their neck. It is time we quit glorifying all these intellectual "less-thans", that "star" in this new generation of reality TV. Most of us are businessmen, do any of our businesses resemble what you see on these shows- I Hope Not! If you wanted to see what the true companies look like, they would be the ones that wisely turned down the show. And don't have time to manage a loggin' man soap opera.



YA THINK? I'll take a show and the royalties that go with it. I think they are one of the more professional loggers that do that specific logging. couldn't imagine logging in a swamp every day. heck, I don't like it when the places I work at have a little mud slowing us down. although I will agree 100% that the first incident should have been enough warning for anyone to ditch the dogs.


----------



## Curlycherry1

wheelloader123 said:


> Now, an innocent four year old girl has paid the price for that stupidity and a family will now forever wear the guilt like a noose around their neck.



The sad part is that folks like this are too stupid to even carry guilt for very long. They will soon have another nasty dog and they will never think about the kid. I have seen it before too many times to count. They will chock it up to "bad luck."


----------



## highpointtree

Curlycherry1 said:


> The sad part is that folks like this are too stupid to even carry guilt for very long. They will soon have another nasty dog and they will never think about the kid. I have seen it before too many times to count. They will chock it up to "bad luck."



you know of a lot of other families that had children killed by the family dog and then they got more dogs for pets? how many families?


----------



## Curlycherry1

highpointtree said:


> you know of a lot of other families that had children killed by the family dog and then they got more dogs for pets? how many families?



No but I have seen families burn their houses down being stupid(3, our family business rebuilt their houses, we were contractors). I have seen folks get in horrible car wrecks due to drunk driving and yet they do not accept that they were responsible. I have seen people not show up for work day after day after day to good jobs and then say the boss "has it out for them." I knew a guy that used to love to pop wheelies with his 6 year old on the back of his 4wheeler. He did it and swore he would never flip it but he did and it killed her. To this day he blames the rocks on the driveway for the flip.


----------



## A. Stanton

cassandrasdaddy said:


> it was collies that bit the most. the problem with pits rotties shepherds and dobies is that when they bite you get hurt. smaller dogs you get bactine and a bandaid.
> i love my mutts and have known pits i would have but wouldn't have around my wife. shes not a dog person and for some breeds you really need them always to know who the alpha is. i have a husky lab mix that is extremely dog aggressive but fine with my kids. i've got a rottie lab mix that is great with kids. i am looking for another dog soon and will let the kid pick but i wouldn't rule out a rottie if i knew its background.
> with all big dogs its imperative to train and socialize em. very rarely is there an incident where the blame can't be laid at the owners feet



I agree with you, Cass. Those collies can be very vicious. Here's a pic of my collie mix; she's ready to go.


----------



## mga

056 kid said:


> That right there is PURE unadulterated ignorance. Dogs have a smallll fraction of the brain that we have, we are their owners, WE ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE...
> 
> God damnit, some of you people are so so stupid, its just unbelieveable.
> 
> you know, guys want these bad ass dogs, but they arent willing to take the time to train the animal or accept the animals natural disposition.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about what happened to the poor child, but to me, it aint the dogs fault entirely. . .



i had a few dobermans before we had kids. sent them all to training classes and it was the best investment you could ever make with a dog, especially breeds like this and a few others.

the trainer was an old german lady who would yell at you more than the dog. she explained to me that having a dog, such as dobermans, shepards, rotties, etc around the house was no different than having a loaded gun around the house. both are designed for a specific job. she told me i was gambling, regardless how gentle i thought the dog was, to have the dog first, then kids. to a dog, you are the master...not the kids. to a dog, kids are just an equal to them...unless you brought the dog into their lives as a pup and let them grow with the kids.

i, too, am sorry for their loss, and it's too often you read about this happening. if you're single adults and no kids, then enjoy a friendly guard dog, but, if you have kids, by all means, get a known gentle dog from a reputable breeder. the local animal shelters can not give you history on the dog, so avoid them.

and never, never get a pitbull! and, if you see one loose.....shoot it.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

I am not a big fan of Jesse, cause he is such a hot head, but not as bad Gabe though....I can't stand him....I do like Jesse's dad though...but this is so sad, RIP little one, I would be a mess if something happened to my kids, my son is 3 yrs old, and recently diagnosed with Autism and our daughter is 14 months old....

We have a part Rotty and the rest of her is a German Shep, she stays outside, good guard dog and the kids don't go anywhere near her, either my husband or I are always around the kids and our little girl isn't walking yet....

Jimmy Smith is also a hot head, I think James will work out just fine in FL but the old man can go back to WA state and see how he works out without his son


----------



## PIGPEN

Oldtimer said:


> Rottweilers and Pitbulls should be exterminated. Not one of them left alive on the planet. Never saw one of either that was worth the powder it takes to send them to hell.
> Sounds to me like another shining case of "Stupid is as stupid does".
> 
> Godspeed little one.



Listen to your self you said it STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES.


----------



## 056 kid

mga said:


> i had a few dobermans before we had kids. sent them all to training classes and it was the best investment you could ever make with a dog, especially breeds like this and a few others.
> 
> the trainer was an old german lady who would yell at you more than the dog. she explained to me that having a dog, such as dobermans, shepards, rotties, etc around the house was no different than having a loaded gun around the house. both are designed for a specific job. she told me i was gambling, regardless how gentle i thought the dog was, to have the dog first, then kids. to a dog, you are the master...not the kids. to a dog, kids are just an equal to them...unless you brought the dog into their lives as a pup and let them grow with the kids.
> 
> i, too, am sorry for their loss, and it's too often you read about this happening. if you're single adults and no kids, then enjoy a friendly guard dog, but, if you have kids, by all means, get a known gentle dog from a reputable breeder. the local animal shelters can not give you history on the dog, so avoid them.
> 
> and never, never get a pitbull! and, if you see one loose.....shoot it.



I found my Pitbull running loose on the street, she is a phenominal dog, the only person that i could see shooting a dog like that is a moron...


----------



## PIGPEN

Oldtimer said:


> Anyone who thinks a Pittbull or Rottweiler can't turn in the blink of an eye is deluded. ANY dog can turn in a blink, but with these breeds it isn't worth the risk. The numbers speak for themselves. They are useless breeds.
> 
> Studies of dog bite injuries have reported that:
> ■The median age of patients bitten was 15 years, with children, especially boys aged 5 to 9 years, having the highest incidence rate
> ■The odds that a bite victim will be a child are 3.2 to 1. (CDC.)
> ■Children seen in emergency departments were more likely than older persons to be bitten on the face, neck, and head. 77% of injuries to children under 10 years old are facial.
> ■Severe injuries occur almost exclusively in children less than 10 years of age.
> ■The majority of dog attacks (61%) happen at home or in a familiar place.
> ■The vast majority of biting dogs (77%) belong to the victim's family or a friend.
> ■When a child less than 4 years old is the victim, the family dog was the attacker half the time (47%), and the attack almost always happened in the family home (90%).
> 
> LINK.
> 
> Objective—To summarize breeds of dogs involved in
> fatal human attacks during a 20-year period and to
> assess policy implications.
> Animals—Dogs for which breed was reported involved
> in attacks on humans between 1979 and 1998 that
> resulted in human dog bite-related fatalities (DBRF).
> Procedure—Data for human DBRF identified previously
> for the period of 1979 through 1996 were combined
> with human DBRF newly identified for 1997
> and 1998. Human DBRF were identified by searching
> news accounts and by use of The Humane Society of
> the United States’ registry databank.
> Results—During 1997 and 1998, at least 27 people
> died of dog bite attacks (18 in 1997 and 9 in 1998). At
> least 25 breeds of dogs have been involved in 238
> human DBRF during the past 20 years. Pit bull-type
> dogs and Rottweilers were involved in more than half of
> these deaths. Of 227 reports with relevant data, 55
> (24%) human deaths involved unrestrained dogs off
> their owners’ property, 133 (58%) involved unrestrained
> dogs on their owners’ property, 38 (17%) involved
> restrained dogs on their owners’ property, and 1 (< 1%)
> involved a restrained dog off its owner’s property.[/QUOTI think oldtimer that your a useless breed.


----------



## Oldtimer

PIGPEN said:


> Oldtimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks a Pittbull or Rottweiler can't turn in the blink of an eye is deluded. ANY dog can turn in a blink, but with these breeds it isn't worth the risk. The numbers speak for themselves. They are useless breeds.
> 
> Studies of dog bite injuries have reported that:
> ■The median age of patients bitten was 15 years, with children, especially boys aged 5 to 9 years, having the highest incidence rate
> ■The odds that a bite victim will be a child are 3.2 to 1. (CDC.)
> ■Children seen in emergency departments were more likely than older persons to be bitten on the face, neck, and head. 77% of injuries to children under 10 years old are facial.
> ■Severe injuries occur almost exclusively in children less than 10 years of age.
> ■The majority of dog attacks (61%) happen at home or in a familiar place.
> ■The vast majority of biting dogs (77%) belong to the victim's family or a friend.
> ■When a child less than 4 years old is the victim, the family dog was the attacker half the time (47%), and the attack almost always happened in the family home (90%).
> 
> LINK.
> 
> Objective—To summarize breeds of dogs involved in
> fatal human attacks during a 20-year period and to
> assess policy implications.
> Animals—Dogs for which breed was reported involved
> in attacks on humans between 1979 and 1998 that
> resulted in human dog bite-related fatalities (DBRF).
> Procedure—Data for human DBRF identified previously
> for the period of 1979 through 1996 were combined
> with human DBRF newly identified for 1997
> and 1998. Human DBRF were identified by searching
> news accounts and by use of The Humane Society of
> the United States’ registry databank.
> Results—During 1997 and 1998, at least 27 people
> died of dog bite attacks (18 in 1997 and 9 in 1998). At
> least 25 breeds of dogs have been involved in 238
> human DBRF during the past 20 years. Pit bull-type
> dogs and Rottweilers were involved in more than half of
> these deaths. Of 227 reports with relevant data, 55
> (24%) human deaths involved unrestrained dogs off
> their owners’ property, 133 (58%) involved unrestrained
> dogs on their owners’ property, 38 (17%) involved
> restrained dogs on their owners’ property, and 1 (< 1%)
> involved a restrained dog off its owner’s property.[/QUOTI think oldtimer that your a useless breed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but at least I don't phuck up the moron proof quote feature.
> 
> They are useless dogs. They have the brain function of a starfish and the bite of a shark. Outlaw them like asbestos.
Click to expand...


----------



## PIGPEN

Oldtimer you just sound sooooooooo stupid.


----------



## Oldtimer

PIGPEN said:


> Oldtimer you just sound sooooooooo stupid.



Yeah, cause when my neighbor's 130 pound pitbull menaced my kid it was the owners fault.
Except that the owner treated the dog like royalty, made it obey, and basically did what any "good" dog owner should do.

That dog bit over a dozen people before it died. The owner was just like you: Too WEAK to discern and deal with the problem.

Pits and rotts are killing machines. They aren't lap dogs, they aren't best buddy dogs, they have a basic instinct that drives them to use that head full of teeth.

All your pissing and moaning doesn't change any of the facts.

Willing to bet you have a chain drive wallet too.


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> Yeah, cause when my neighbor's 130 pound pitbull menaced my kid it was the owners fault.
> Except that the owner treated the dog like royalty, made it obey, and basically did what any "good" dog owner should do.
> 
> That dog bit over a dozen people before it died. The owner was just like you: Too WEAK to discern and deal with the problem.
> 
> Pits and rotts are killing machines. They aren't lap dogs, they aren't best buddy dogs, they have a basic instinct that drives them to use that head full of teeth.
> 
> All your pissing and moaning doesn't change any of the facts.
> 
> Willing to bet you have a chain drive wallet too.



130 lbs my ass. there is no way.


----------



## Oldtimer

056 kid said:


> 130 lbs my ass. there is no way.



The dog was named "Champion", and the top of it's head was above my bellybutton. It was a BIG damn pitt. White and tan. Maybe it wasn't 130 pounds, I just picked a number that fit the size of the dog. It HAD to be over 100 pounds though. The dog was freakin' scary. Christ, it's head must have weighed 25 pounds alone.


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> PIGPEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but at least I don't phuck up the moron proof quote feature.
> 
> They are useless dogs. They have the brain function of a starfish and the bite of a shark. Outlaw them like asbestos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell that you havent had much experience with Bullies. Cause every one that I have met seem very smart. I was bitten by a Pit during a game of tug of war. that dog would not let go of a stick for ANYTHING, but when he bit down on my hand he immediately let go cause he knew that he had bitten me. If you call that viscious behavior and the brain function of a star fish I dunno your way off though...
Click to expand...


----------



## PIGPEN

HEY STUPID I was attacked buy a dog in fourth grade. Its the people that own them and what they do to them.You can say all you want to put me down on the computer say what you will i dont care. Get a hobby like a girlfriend because mine has her 36dd"s out and that is more important on what your small stupid little mind has to say Goodbye. Napoleon complex.


----------



## PIGPEN

That was for oldtimer if he is still awake


----------



## Oldtimer

056 kid said:


> I can tell that you havent had much experience with Bullies. Cause every one that I have met seem very smart. I was bitten by a Pit during a game of tug of war. that dog would not let go of a stick for ANYTHING, but when he bit down on my hand he immediately let go cause he knew that he had bitten me. If you call that viscious behavior and the brain function of a star fish I dunno your way off though...



Look, are there "good" pits and rotts? Yes, inasmuch as they don't act murderous.
But what is the ratio of good to bad?
For every good pit, there's 20 that will kill you if they can.

Check this link: Hope you really love pitbulls.


Champion was scary for more than just his size, which was "small great dane" sized. He would go from good natured to mean in a blink. I could be petting him one moment, and he'd growl at me the next. I saw the dog every day for years.


----------



## Oldtimer

PIGPEN said:


> That was for oldtimer if he is still awake



Yes, genius, we figured that. Now, run along and take your meds.


----------



## 056 kid

Putbulls are some of the smartest,most clever, strong willed, fearless, companions you can find. But with all that raw in your face energy there needs to be a very well defined line of whos boss, who gets respect & whos bad. To do that correctly takes a hell of alot of time & effort as well as a fair amount of self control on the owners part. Without that they can turn on their owner, or others. I think they go after children is cause they have no respect for them because they havent been taught to. Children are loud & obnoxcious, a perfect candidate for a wide open dog with a bit of an attitude to attack. On the other hand there are dogs that will not let anyone near the little ones because the animal knows the importance of the childs presents amongst the group. When a dog growls at you like that, you need to stand up over them and say NO, if they bow up they need to get a good whack. in Champs case you might want to arm yourself with a bat, but thats the way you become boss. those dogs really feed on fear, they can do the same with anger if you dont bring it on quick enough. Most bad asses just let their pits pull them around on log chains & incourage them to act out. infact that is pretty much the reason the poor breed has such a bad name. Ide like to see Mike Vick pitted against a few hungary pits driven to insane rage by some A hole just like him.
A man that wants to kill mans best friend has some serious issues...


----------



## Oldtimer

056 kid said:


> A man that wants to kill mans best friend has some serious issues...



Defending them in the face of overwhelming evidence showing they are killers by nature shows a severe disregard for life. And not just the life of humans.

Asbestos has many fine uses, but it's outlawed. Wonder why?


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> Defending them in the face of overwhelming evidence showing they are killers by nature shows a severe disregard for life. And not just the life of humans.
> 
> Asbestos has many fine uses, but it's outlawed. Wonder why?



DUDE, THERE IS NO EVEDANCE. You wouldnt go and do a study on how good poverty level middle school students are doing in school and then say its the kids faults that they arent doing as well as the upper class students. Most of the poor kids have disfunctional parents that #### there little brains up from day one. 

Not everyone can be responsible with a Bully or other breeds known for violence. its just that simple.


----------



## dumbarky

*Dogs are Dogs*

I've had lots of different breeds of dogs over the years. Blue healers, Border Collies, Rat Terriers, Jack Russell, Boxer, Labrador, Coon Hounds, Bird Dogs. And yes I even had a Brindle Pit Bull. One thing that sticks out in my mind about all of them. Dogs for the most part are how you treat them, raise them, and deal with them. Now that being said dogs are like people each has their own temperment, and individual character. Yes you can stereotype them to some degree. But usually if you encourage bad behavior or promote it in these breeds that have been breed up for agressive behavior will take to it much like a treeing dog will to chasing squirrels. I work for a City water utility and you can guess how many dogs I have to interact with each day here in rural Arkansas. When I get out of the truck I can tell you in seconds if I am going to have trouble or not. Any dog with teeth can bite. Your dog, my dog, the neighbors dog, can and will bite under the right circumstances. The issue ultimately is responsibility. If you have a dog capable of inflicting serious injury, even death you have a responsibility. If your dog hurts someone then you should be held responsible. I love my dogs and would defend them from harm, but at the first sign that one of them might hurt someone, especially one of my children, nieces, nephews, or even the stupid kids down the road and our relationship will change. My daughter at 2 1/2 was bitten on the face by my mother's cocker spaniel. He was old and cranky. Missed her eye by fraction of an inch. She never touch him, he attacked her without so much as a howdy do. She still loves dogs, but I don't trust dogs with smaller children.


----------



## Oldtimer

056 kid said:


> DUDE, THERE IS NO EVEDANCE. You wouldnt go and do a study on how good poverty level middle school students are doing in school and then say its the kids faults that they arent doing as well as the upper class students. Most of the poor kids have disfunctional parents that #### there little brains up from day one.
> 
> Not everyone can be responsible with a Bully or other breeds known for violence. its just that simple.



Did you even open the link I gave you?


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> Did you even open the link I gave you?



Yes, I did.


----------



## rubygal

*Ashlynn Dawn Anderson*

My name is Sue Browning. Ashlynn was my step granddaughter but she came to our family when she was just 1 1/2 old. Jesse and Dette are very loving and caring parents. I am sorry you feel that they are to blame. Their Rottie a female was very much a part of their family life. Ashlynn loved her and they were very good buddies. Ashlynn was not alone in the yard with her. She was right outside the front door and Cornie was in the back fenced in yard about an acre big. She was never chained up she actually thought she was a lap dog when she was inside. I am not trying to make excuses for what happened for we will never know what made her jump the fence since she had never done that before. All I know is that everyone is heartbroken and thankful that our small community down here has pulled together to support them. That is what matters and not all your negative comments. I just thought you should know the truth....


----------



## oregoncutter

*The nature of animals, amd people.*



rubygal said:


> My name is Sue Browning. Ashlynn was my step granddaughter but she came to our family when she was just 1 1/2 old. Jesse and Dette are very loving and caring parents. I am sorry you feel that they are to blame. Their Rottie a female was very much a part of their family life. Ashlynn loved her and they were very good buddies. Ashlynn was not alone in the yard with her. She was right outside the front door and Cornie was in the back fenced in yard about an acre big. She was never chained up she actually thought she was a lap dog when she was inside. I am not trying to make excuses for what happened for we will never know what made her jump the fence since she had never done that before. All I know is that everyone is heartbroken and thankful that our small community down here has pulled together to support them. That is what matters and not all your negative comments. I just thought you should know the truth....



As far as dogs go, they are an animal, and in today's society people seem to think animals have human thought proccesses, and feelings, while they do have thoughts, and feelings their instincts can overcome their training or normal behavior, sorry but it's allways a possibility despite the breed temperment or training, and somehow alot of peole have put the value of their animals life right up there with that of a human, ( I am not saying this was the case here but seems to be thoughts of some people) I know I am guilty of passing judgement prematurely on both people, and situations before I know the whole story. So I try to keep my tongue in cheek until I know the facts. I think it shows alot of classs, and good character by Misses Browning, to speak up, and set things in perspective, with all the posts, and comments that are put up on here. I notice alot of folks pass judgement of folks pretty quickly on here going by what they have seen of their behavior on axemen. I have watched the show, and don't take it too seriously it's entertainment, and edited and put together in a manner to intrigue viewers, unfortanutely alot of the footage You see is the people during times of high stress, or when they blow up, and You will see more of that than the good stuff. Since I was 18 about 13 years ago I have made a living logging as did my father, I have cussed and yelled been right and wrong, and also apologized, and went out of my way to do what's right by people, and can garauntee if You followed me around long enough with a camera I could be displayed as being as horrible as they wanted to present me. I don't know the Brownings or anyone else on the show but would be willing to bet most aren't as bad as they are portrayed. I feel the show has lost touch with reality, and is brought to You as drama more than a documentary. As far as losing a family member especially a child like in this situation it can't be blamed on Karma which is a poor word that attempts to explain a result stemming from past actions or an action, and in my opinion, the self guilt whether or not it's fitting would be hard to deal with. May the little girl rest in peace! And the family somehow recover, and grow from this.


----------



## Oldtimer

Godspeed to the child. May God comfort those who yet suffer her loss.


----------



## Ramblewood

rubygal said:


> My name is Sue Browning. Ashlynn was my step granddaughter but she came to our family when she was just 1 1/2 old. Jesse and Dette are very loving and caring parents. I am sorry you feel that they are to blame. Their Rottie a female was very much a part of their family life. Ashlynn loved her and they were very good buddies. Ashlynn was not alone in the yard with her. She was right outside the front door and Cornie was in the back fenced in yard about an acre big. She was never chained up she actually thought she was a lap dog when she was inside. I am not trying to make excuses for what happened for we will never know what made her jump the fence since she had never done that before. All I know is that everyone is heartbroken and thankful that our small community down here has pulled together to support them. That is what matters and not all your negative comments. I just thought you should know the truth....



Whatever may have happened, it is not the time for people to blame anyone . The family will have "what ifs" going through their minds forever and doesn't need help feeling horrible about this . As Browning is the only true professional on the show, he is the last person I want to see have trouble of any kind but this is way more than anyone should have to deal with . Jay is a tough old bird and will get through this and I hope his strength can get Jesse and the rest of the family on the road to recovery .


----------



## mdavlee

Ramblewood said:


> Whatever may have happened, it is not the time for people to blame anyone . The family will have "what ifs" going through their minds forever and doesn't need help feeling horrible about this . As Browning is the only true professional on the show, he is the last person I want to see have trouble of any kind but this is way more than anyone should have to deal with . Jay is a tough old bird and will get through this and I hope his strength can get Jesse and the rest of the family on the road to recovery .



Very good post.


----------



## northcut2171

Everyone is entitled to there own opinion, but judge a dog by its breed is just plain predjudice... I have been around dogs all my life and currently have 4 dogs: two rotts a red nose pit and a black lab.. and although i have taken the time to make sure my dogs are obedient and well trained i have never come across a sweeter more mild tempered dog than my rott Annie. The pit is just a pup still but picks up on training and obedience way faster than my lab or any of the other "safe" breeds i've had before, even in play the lab is the first to nibble or play bite... so i dont see how blaming the breed for incidences like this is even relevant. However dogs have been bread for specific jobs and tasks over the years and people need to make the choice on there next family pet accordingly. Obviously a dog thats been bread through history for guarding and protecting wouldnt be first on my list as a family pet, even tho my rotts and every other rot i've been around has been nothing but gentle in the presence of children.

And another quick point to be made.... If you were to sneak up on me while i was sleeping your putting yourself in a position to take a .40 hollow point to the chest... I'd imagine if i were a dog with a way more undeveloped thought process and intelligence level i would sure as hell defend myself...


----------

